# Got Lumens?



## cmacclel (Apr 29, 2006)

I modded this light for the CPF get together last night and thought I would post some shots before it gets disassembled to convert to HID.

Currently this baby is running 21, IB1400 High current cells powering an Osram 24v 250 watt lamp rated at 10,000 lumens. With the overdrive it should be higher  The cells are feeding the lamp 26+ volts on a fresh charge.

I had to machine another tailcap to get the battery pack to fit 

Anyway here it is!












500 Lumen Tigerlight





24v 250 watt 10k lumens rated slightly overdriven.


----------



## wquiles (Apr 29, 2006)

Now "that" is impressive work Mac 

Will


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 29, 2006)

wquiles said:


> Now "that" is impressive work Mac
> 
> Will



Funny I just sent you a PM 

Mac


----------



## DUQ (Apr 29, 2006)

Thats sick! :rock:


----------



## dizzy (Apr 30, 2006)

Where do I sign up for one of these?


----------



## andrewwynn (Apr 30, 2006)

you 'stinker'.. me and Nikola Tesla have a 'Mag250' on the bench.. ours fits into a 3D mag though.. nice score beating us to the punch... thanks for sharing, at least now i know proof-of-concept. runtime? yeah right, runtime 

(we estimated 3-4 minutes). 

-awr


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 30, 2006)

andrewwynn said:


> you 'stinker'.. me and Nikola Tesla have a 'Mag250' on the bench.. ours fits into a 3D mag though.. nice score beating us to the punch... thanks for sharing, at least now i know proof-of-concept. runtime? yeah right, runtime
> 
> (we estimated 3-4 minutes).
> 
> -awr




The light draws just over 10 amps so what around 8 minutes? You can only run this for 15 seconds at a time it gets *HOT*. I had to break the socket in running it for 5 seconds intervals to burn the grease / lube of the inner tube! It's was clouding the reflector!

Mac


----------



## Delvance (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice work Mac. Say, any chance of a beamshot against "The Torch" ?


----------



## Flakey (Apr 30, 2006)

sigh ... suddenly my 100W hotwire is JUST a 100W hotwire...... here we go again.


----------



## Bogus1 (Apr 30, 2006)

Mac attack.


----------



## tattoou2 (Apr 30, 2006)

Great stuff, Mac!


----------



## wtraymond (Apr 30, 2006)

Mac, I think it's just plain cruel to post pictures of this and "The Torch" without any beamshots. I think you need to line up the Mag85 (for reference), "The Torch," and finally this... thisss.... (name suggestion coming next).... "Inferno!"

Yes, I like that. You can use it free of charge. "Inferno!" You have to promise to include the exclaimation point in the name.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 30, 2006)

DUQ said:


> Thats sick! :rock:


Now how can this be "_sick_"? :thinking: That's a work of "art" if you will. Very nice ilLumen[ator] there Mac! :goodjob:


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 30, 2006)

Sick=Cool


----------



## LeDfLaShEr (Apr 30, 2006)

Can you put a pocket clip on it so I can EDC it?:lolsign:


----------



## andrewwynn (Apr 30, 2006)

in a side-by-side you won't see a Mag85... the 'torch' will look like a mag 3D. 

I took a side-by-side with the larryk12 and a Mag625.. you have to LOOK to see the 'spot' from the Mag625.. absolutely insane. 

-awr


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 30, 2006)

That's insanity and it looks good doing it. "Inferno!" ? That sounds right.

Next week will you be smelting aluminum? (Straight line. Bass, tom, snare, cymbal drum riff awaits)


----------



## CLHC (Apr 30, 2006)

ACMarina said:


> Sick=Cool


Now I see. Slang eh?


----------



## mdocod (May 1, 2006)

grrrr.. first I wanted a lot of light- bought a thor- doesn't seem like enough, modded it a little, modded it some more, now I want to mod it more, now I see these 10,000+ lumen mods, ... Now I'm thinking maybe a 250W bulb into the thor.... idunno... I reallly want something outright insane, and this is one of those projects around here that makes me want it even more...

How cruel, no beamshots.

NICE WORK THOUGH!!! inferno! sounds like a good name.


----------



## cmacclel (May 2, 2006)

Ok Beamshots are in.

Mag 85 with CBP1650's






The Monster


----------



## WhiteHot (May 2, 2006)

!!^#$!$*@&^^)*&^(!~!~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KevinL (May 2, 2006)

Mac = sick creature 

So that is what 10000 lumens looks like....


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (May 3, 2006)

SWEET LORD!!! That is ALOT of freaking lumens! I didn't think there was anything outthere brighter than my ROP when I first saw that, so I couldn't even imagine what this bad boy looks like in person.


----------



## Nubo (May 3, 2006)

Forget lumens, I think you could measure it in terms of Thrust.


----------



## missionaryman (May 3, 2006)

Mac you are the "LUMENATOR"

I think I just woke my wife and son up from laughing at the comparison beamsots

glad someone built this and posted it. 
Did you say you can only turn it on for 15 sec at a time?


----------



## dizzy (May 3, 2006)

That Monster could probably disorient someone if it were pointed at their face and maybe even screw up your night vision if you stared at it for too long. :goodjob:


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 3, 2006)

dizzy said:


> That Monster could probably disorient someone if it were pointed at their face and maybe even screw up your night vision if you stared at it for too long. :goodjob:



If by "disorienting," you mean 3rd degree burns, and by "screw up your night vision," you mean melting eyeballs, then I think you're on the right track.


----------



## arnold ziffle (May 3, 2006)

i thought there would be a hole in the wall.


----------



## metalhed (May 4, 2006)

Ok...I can see it now...

One of you guys takes a 500 watt halogen torchiere...you know, the six foot tall floor lamps. Figure out a way to stuff the lamp tube with cells and voila!; a six foot long, 3 second runtime, set-the-drapes-on-fire kind of flashlight.

'Course it would need a decent reflector for throw...hell maybe Mac can stuff the guts into a cut-down Mag...




You guys *are* sick...and I mean that in the best of possible ways.


----------



## andrewwynn (May 4, 2006)

flakey needs to see that post.. he was talking about making a walking cane out of 12 D NiMH. 

-awr


----------



## lexina (May 4, 2006)

HOLY COW!!! That's a lot of stuff on your couch! :goodjob:


----------



## eebowler (May 4, 2006)




----------



## frisco (May 4, 2006)

Ahhhh...... worthless!!!! no pocket clip !

frisco

Nice work Mac


----------



## cmacclel (May 4, 2006)

lexina said:


> HOLY COW!!! That's a lot of stuff on your couch! :goodjob:



Thats my Buddy's house in his spare JUNK room  it needs to be redone 


Mac


----------



## Delvance (May 5, 2006)

Redone ? You probably burnt the spare junk room down by turning that thing on! Mhmmm light...

Nice work Mac


----------



## LEDcandle (May 5, 2006)

metalhed said:


> Ok...I can see it now...
> 
> One of you guys takes a 500 watt halogen torchiere...you know, the six foot tall floor lamps. Figure out a way to stuff the lamp tube with cells and voila!; a six foot long, 3 second runtime, set-the-drapes-on-fire kind of flashlight.
> 
> ...



Why do that when LarryK has already stuffed a 600W aircraft landing light (14k lumens) into a nice 'little' package? 

Nice job Mac!! Damn, that makes the Mag85 look like a candle.


----------



## SilverFox (May 5, 2006)

Hello Mac,

Wow!!! Very impressive.

Tom


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2006)

andrew, you know damn well that my MagCane would be a sweet addition to my MagPlunger =P with 12 D nimh i could power up to 24AMPS!!!!! ..... the hunt for a swich begins ........... seriously though mac this is really cool. Mad scientist kinda stuff, i love it man, keep up the good work, and lets see more like this!


----------



## Illum (May 5, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> I modded this light for the CPF get together last night and thought I would post some shots before it gets disassembled to convert to HID.
> 
> Currently this baby is running 21, IB1400 High current cells powering an Osram 24v 250 watt lamp rated at 10,000 lumens. With the overdrive it should be higher  The cells are feeding the lamp 26+ volts on a fresh charge.
> 
> ...



Mother of god....
What beauty....

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## dizzy (May 5, 2006)

You can say that again!!! Who cares if you can only run it for 15 seconds at a time. oo: I want one!:goodjob:


----------



## iNDiGLo (May 6, 2006)

:lolsign:  


:bow: :bow: :bow: 

I smell "production run".


----------



## daBear (May 8, 2006)

Just one question, how bad does it kick when you turn it on??


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Dec 5, 2006)

metalhed said:


> a six foot long, 3 second runtime, set-the-drapes-on-fire kind of flashlight.



a blowtorch!


----------



## Rayne (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, that thing is insane! Have you tried to burn anything with it yet?


----------



## frogs3 (Dec 10, 2006)

Dear Flashaholics,

If the "runtime" problem can be solved, this one will be tough to beat, for a long while. My "edc" outside is a 75 w BarnBurner from XeRay, so this just looks dandy for routine use.

Remember, we have an addiction, and from the minds of productive, friendly sicko's come "MORE POWER SCOTTY". Sorry, I got carried away.

Just for reference, I have already been stopped by the local police while outside walking in the neighborhood while (and probably for) carrying my (by comparison) little X990 on the sidewalks.

This baby really rocks. I can hear it now: "sure officer, this is a souped up M--light; of course I don't aim it at anything human, or vegetable because something might catch fire".

Nice job cmacclel-- I await runtime.

Harvey K.


----------



## trumpetmarksman (Dec 14, 2006)

I had to stifle my laughter in response to seeing that! Don't want to wake anyone up. That's incredible! If you can waterproof it, I'll bet the Coast Guard would love some.


----------

